# I'm in a McDojo!



## SRyuFighter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yep outrageous prices, Bad instruction and Crappy STudents have lead me away from my dojo. I saw it coming a long time ago. And well its time to move on. I just quit tonight and I'm gonna look into the local Muay Thai and TKD schools.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

Too bad! Good luck!


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 27, 2003)

Chad, 

What kind of "bad instruction" did you mean?
Also, if I may so rude........what was the amount of tuition that made it seem like outrageous prices?


----------



## cdhall (Apr 27, 2003)

And what system/style/organization were you in that you decided to leave?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 27, 2003)

Well I hope you're able to find a worthy school ASAP. How much were they hitting you up for in tuition?


----------



## Zepp (Apr 28, 2003)

Good luck finding a better school.

Maybe you could post the details of the circumstances that made you decide to leave in the "Horror Stories" section.  That way, others will know what to watch out for.

Hey wait!  Is this the school where you accidentally beat up that chick and then got her to go out with you?  She doesn't have anything to do with you leaving, does she?


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Chad,
> 
> What kind of "bad instruction" did you mean?
> Also, if I may so rude........what was the amount of tuition that made it seem like outrageous prices? *


The teacher would just have the Black Belts teach us. The only problem is that they all did it differently so we never did it the same in front of Sensei. I think he only taught us once or twice in like 4 months. And there was a $50 sign up fee. You had to belong to the organization Seibukan NOrth American Branch that was like $40. you had to buy a Gi which was $35 because it came with a patch that you had to have. it was $25 for a certificate after you get a stripe! And it was $65 a month. So in 4 months It was $410. Haha and no the chick has nothing to do with me leaving. Well she sort of does. Because the Black Belts all are sucky fighters there and she would be one of them. But were still together so I'm not leaving over a break up or anything.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *And what system/style/organization were you in that you decided to leave? *


Karate/Sukunaihayashi Shorin Ryu/ Seibukan


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 28, 2003)

Looks like you made the right choice to leave your former dojo. It's difficult to imagine how a master instructor could neglect his responsibilities the way you described... :shrug:

Good luck with your search for a new dojo :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *The teacher would just have the Black Belts teach us. The only problem is that they all did it differently so we never did it the same in front of Sensei. I think he only taught us once or twice in like 4 months. And there was a $50 sign up fee. You had to belong to the organization Seibukan NOrth American Branch that was like $40. you had to buy a Gi which was $35 because it came with a patch that you had to have. it was $25 for a certificate after you get a stripe! And it was $65 a month. So in 4 months It was $410. Haha and no the chick has nothing to do with me leaving. Well she sort of does. Because the Black Belts all are sucky fighters there and she would be one of them. But were still together so I'm not leaving over a break up or anything. *



i can see your point with the instruction. it's easy for the "masters" of a school to sit back and watch the money roll in while their instructors do all the work. it also sounds like he/she wasn't giving the assistant instructors many lessons either, or they would at least all be on the same page with what they are teaching to the students.

as for outrageous prices....man.... you haven't seen outrageous. the prices you stated are somewhat reasonable compared to many that i have seen. hopefully you won't be in for a rude awakening price-wise when you find your next place of training.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i can see your point with the instruction. it's easy for the "masters" of a school to sit back and watch the money roll in while their instructors do all the work. it also sounds like he/she wasn't giving the assistant instructors many lessons either, or they would at least all be on the same page with what they are teaching to the students.
> 
> as for outrageous prices....man.... you haven't seen outrageous. the prices you stated are somewhat reasonable compared to many that i have seen. hopefully you won't be in for a rude awakening price-wise when you find your next place of training. *




TRUE!!

Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu averages $100. or more a month!!


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 30, 2003)

i wish you much luck in finding a new dojo :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

i've been through the whole mcdojo thing so i know what you mean.  once you find a quality school you will be happy you switched.  best of luck!


----------



## Jill666 (May 3, 2003)

The price is always too high when you're getting sub-par instruction. You also spend your time and energy. 

:asian: 

Hope you find a challenging new home soon!


----------

